# India visa



## ajmace (May 17, 2013)

I believe I need a Visa to enter India.
This apparently lasts 6 months.

Do others have experience of applying for a Visa as a UK citizen?


----------



## Smokatoke (May 17, 2013)

Not as a UK Citizen, but as a US Citizen you need one. I was there on business July 2012. I believe everyone needs one to get in regardless if its business or pleasure.


----------

